# What's your favorite exercise?



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 10, 2013)

What is your favorite exercise? What is the one thing you look forward to in the gym?


----------



## bdad (Feb 10, 2013)

Deadlifts


----------



## westb51 (Feb 11, 2013)

incline dumbbell press


----------



## cck99352 (Feb 11, 2013)

squats!


----------



## jadean (Feb 11, 2013)

Sissy squats........then maybe close grip bench haha


----------



## WizarD.of.Oz (Feb 11, 2013)

bdad said:


> Deadlifts



deadlifts here too


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 11, 2013)

Hip abduction machine... Naw...I like pull ups..


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Feb 11, 2013)

I enjoy pull ups/ pull downs the most.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 11, 2013)

These are all great exercises LOL at Hip Aductor machine. That's hilarious I would have to go 
with incline bench press for me I really can feel the burn and it feels so good! That's my fav
for sure and second favorite would be leg press I love to stack 500plus on there and rep it out


----------



## LAM (Feb 11, 2013)

flat bb bench press


----------



## dave 236 (Feb 11, 2013)

Squats, oh and dumbell rows

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Prototype (Feb 11, 2013)

LAM said:


> flat bb bench press



Same here. Surprised more people don't like it.


----------



## natural1 (Feb 12, 2013)

None they all suck!!  but i always feel best after heavy deads and squats


----------



## ChristianCooler (Feb 12, 2013)

Max effort floor presses and deads


----------



## kyle_85 (Feb 12, 2013)

WizarD.of.Oz said:


> deadlifts here too


  Another vote for deadlifts


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 12, 2013)

These are all great exercises that are listed keep them coming I love to do threads like this
because you can really see what people are doing and what they enjoy. I would have to 
agree with deadlifts they really give your body the best benefits and they are hard as hell.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 12, 2013)

Heavy Leg Presses.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Im with you on the heavy leg press I think this is the best stuff out there I really love to put the max amount of weight
on there and just rep it out as many times as I can get it. You should try single leg press that works really well too I love
the feeling of the burning in my legs its great. I can also enjoy squats some times too and deads also. All great exercises


----------



## HeavyLifter (Feb 13, 2013)

Squats! ) :


----------



## longworthb (Feb 13, 2013)

Decline bench and pulls


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 13, 2013)

rack deadlifts with chains 4 inches below knee


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 13, 2013)

Deadlift.

and OHP I love OHP but my strength is way down on it right now.  I just think its a badass lift even when I suck at it.  I will ALWAYS notice a dude with a beast OHP its pretty hard to get my attention benching.


----------



## SFW (Feb 14, 2013)

hang clean press


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Feb 14, 2013)

Military press


----------



## Brawler (Feb 14, 2013)

Punching guys in the face is my favorite. Boxing of course.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 14, 2013)

OHPs are great stuff for sure. I love deadlifts the feeling that I get from those are the best in the world
I think that chest press incline is great too, I really feel a burn in my chest from doing those but I love
old school diamond pushups they really can get you where you want to be in a hurry. All great exercises


----------



## Hoss06 (Feb 14, 2013)

Squats SS with lunges!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 14, 2013)

also gironda dips on a dip machine


----------



## Z499 (Feb 14, 2013)

cck99352 said:


> squats!



Same


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 14, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> also gironda dips on a dip machine



For machine love meadows slow negatives on the weighted dip machine. So good.


----------



## dogsoldier (Feb 20, 2013)

Ass to the floor SQUATS!


----------



## A-team (Feb 21, 2013)

Stroking my cock with at least 3 sets of 10 and no rest in between


----------



## Ted Shred (Feb 21, 2013)

RDLs.  I came for the hamstrings and stayed for the traps.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 21, 2013)

These are great exercises guys. Keep them coming. I just did some split squats tonight
they are some of my favorite things to do in the gym when I get time to workout
I really love the burning feeling that I get from doing them. They make my legs feel great!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 21, 2013)

ill be bodypart specific


*chest*-DB floor press (try these out, thank me later)/weighted dips

*shoulders*-cage press (pressing is always last in my shoulder routine)

*back*-deadlifts/rack pulls with chains, double overhand w/ straps

*legs*-squats, slow descent with chains, going to try them with a safety bar this week

*triceps*-skullcrushers on floor (after pumping them up with a few sets of rope extensions to spare elbows), give these a shot, thank me later

*biceps*-hammer curls/db curls, always alternating


----------



## TheHardOne (Feb 22, 2013)

Ronnie Coleman style T-bar Rows


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 24, 2013)

I will def. try your floor presses those sound great! I will do them in my five day split routine that 
I have recently started its pretty intense! I will post it on a thread sometime in the near future.
What type of protein are you guys using right now? Anything good? What flavors you got?


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 24, 2013)

Tough question! I go through phases, so it changes pretty frequently, but right now I'm enjoying overhead DB presses


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Overhead DB Presses are tough. I would have to go with right now Power Clean and Clean And Press
those are my two favorites right now I focus on total body workouts and they really do me well. I really
get a great feeling from throwing up heavy weight and throwing the weights around. Great exercise!


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 25, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Tough question! I go through phases, so it changes pretty frequently, but right now I'm enjoying overhead DB presses



I can only launch one at a time lol


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 25, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> I can only launch one at a time lol



That's 100% better than not doing them at all


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> That's 100% better than not doing them at all



Good point!  Well presented.


----------



## Johnyb (Feb 26, 2013)

Squats (ATG), Deads and Incline Presses...


----------



## You Suck (Feb 26, 2013)

I like all weight training the same.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Just did some killer squats in the gym today. I really feel the pain man they are killing me right now
my hamis and glutes are killing me right now! Wow I did almost 400 pds tonight that's why I am 
dead. I was throwing up some serious heavy weight man and it felt really really good.


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Feb 26, 2013)

Jm press without a doubt with floor presses.....and of course deadlifts every workout should have these!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2013)

Before rotator cuff surgery it was bb incline press.  Now my favs are deadlifts, flat bench press and pull ups...


----------



## Spy (Feb 27, 2013)

Ropes.


----------



## swollen (Feb 27, 2013)

Shrugs, but shoulders mainly.. I could make a shoulder workout last an hour n half


----------



## PitbullRescue (Feb 27, 2013)

The bench press


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bench Press is such a classic exercise I just love doing it. I throw up at least 300 when I bench and 
i feel the pain but it feels so good. I just recently maxed out at 325 so I am really lifting more each
week and trying to improve my personal bests all the time. I want to get up to 400 by the end of the year


----------



## murf23 (Feb 27, 2013)

Deadlifts for sure


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2013)

Bench is for fags 

Deads or squats


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Deads and squats are the best thing out there right now. When it comes to total body exercise
these both really isolate your muscles well. I think that it really helps when you go heavy on these
exercises. They are tough but the results are worth it.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 28, 2013)

hey musclegauge ive been reading your posts, and i have to ask..


are you retarded?


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 28, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Deads and squats are the best thing out there right now.
> When it comes to total body exercise these both really isolate your muscles well.



This doesn't even make sense, but my new signature does


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 28, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Deads and squats are the best thing out there right now. When it comes to total body exercise
> these both really isolate your muscles well. I think that it really helps when you go heavy on these
> exercises. They are tough but the results are worth it.



I haven't read shit, just caught the last post on my phone, but are you a cross fit freak?


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 28, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I haven't read shit, just caught the last post on my phone, but are you a cross fit freak?



It's just a spammer, doubt it even lifts or runs.


----------



## fufu (Mar 1, 2013)

Hard choice, I can't really pick a favorite because I love so many for their own qualities. By and large though, the deadlift.


----------



## Thunderchild (Mar 1, 2013)

Dips and deadlifts! Love them them both equally.


----------



## bman64 (Mar 1, 2013)

For me db rows, and tbar rows. Love me some heavy ass back workouts. To me nothing is more impressive than when it looks like you can spread your lats and fly away.


----------



## rage racing (Mar 1, 2013)

bar bell shrugs and bent over rows. People say I have large traps/back for my size so I guess I like to work whats strong...lol


----------



## murf23 (Mar 1, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> hey musclegauge ive been reading your posts, and i have to ask..
> 
> 
> are you retarded?




I sorry but I have to agree 100 percent . Deads and squats ISOLATE ??? Really bro


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2013)

murf23 said:


> I sorry but I have to agree 100 percent . Deads and squats ISOLATE ??? Really bro



They isolate the cross-fit wankers from the bbers


----------



## Sysyphus (Mar 3, 2013)

Deadlifts, or Standing OHP


----------



## Nokea (Mar 3, 2013)

Straight Legged Deadlift to Shoulder Shrug lowerd into a Calve Raise.

I enjoy working hard getting a SUPER pump and having a fellow soldier ask me for advice with a routien.


----------



## Lucas22 (Mar 3, 2013)

_flat bb bench press_


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 4, 2013)

HEAVY bent rows....


----------



## stand66 (Mar 6, 2013)

Even though I have not been able to do them as much as I would like lately, always has been the sacred deadlift.....nothing like it.


----------



## PushAndPull (Mar 7, 2013)

Laterals and leg extensions!!!!!!


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 9, 2013)

1)Romanian Dead Lift Technique - YouTube



without lowering the legs though




2)  ??????? ????? 143kg ????? 2011. SNACH YPERION ??????? - YouTube


with less weights


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 9, 2013)

stand66 said:


> Even though I have not been able to do them as much as I would like lately, always has been the sacred deadlift.....nothing like it.





DL's and back squats FTW


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Deads are still going to be my favorite of all exercises. They really get my blood boiling for sure.
I think that they are the best thing other than clean and press. That is really a good one too.
I max out at both and feel great afterwards. I would recommend them to anyone trying to powerlift


----------



## kevinrex86 (Mar 12, 2013)

skullcrshers


----------



## Buffalo Blitz (Mar 12, 2013)

I have two

Pullups

Standing barbell overhead press


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 13, 2013)

I love pull ups and do them as a warmup on most days. They are a very complete workout
for sure and really do wonders with your body. I think that second would be deads for me
I really love the feeling I get when I do them they really give me a great workout


----------



## Effizienz (Mar 14, 2013)

Duo Leg Press and the Pullover from Nautilus is my favourite exercise.


----------

